# YOU NEED NO FRIENDS



## FutureSlayer (Aug 3, 2020)

You just need a loyal gf and no more. Fuck talking and coping with normies and their shit


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 3, 2020)

I have none of those, well I do actually have friends, but I am too busy working 2 jobs than soacializing.


----------



## JustBeCurry (Aug 3, 2020)

unless if your male model tier in looks you are not going to get away with being an autist and having no friends while getting a gf


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 3, 2020)

Its very difficult to get a girlfriend is you literally dont have friends. People will think ur weird and an outcast.


----------



## loksr (Aug 3, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> unless if your male model tier in looks you are not going to get away with being an autist and having no friends while getting a gf


Nah, need to be good looking but not male model tier


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 3, 2020)

*Rate this huge cope @NordicIranian @inceletto *


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Aug 3, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *Rate this huge cope @NordicIranian @inceletto *


Friends are better than gf lmao


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 3, 2020)

U need good looks, a couple good close friends and a loyal gf

thas all u need


----------



## JustBeCurry (Aug 3, 2020)

loksr said:


> Nah, need to be good looking but not male model tier


yeah it was hyperbole but you still would have to be very good looking, and you probably wouldn't get NT socially active girls because it would ruin their image


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 3, 2020)

FutureSlayer said:


> You just need a loyal gf and no more. Fuck talking and coping with normies and their shit


Imagine not already having friends and a gf consistently from your early teens into adulthood


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 3, 2020)

quality friends are even more rare than quality gf

id rather have gf and no friends


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 3, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> U need good looks, a couple good close friends and a loyal gf
> 
> thas all u need


High iq and based


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 3, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Imagine not already having friends and a gf consistently from your early teens into adulthood


imagine not being KHHV at 23yo

fucking normies


----------



## xefo (Aug 3, 2020)

Having great friends who you spend time with and go out with is amazing

I’m sorry OP


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 3, 2020)

Girls won’t date a friendless guy, even if dude likes it that way. Socialmaxxing and statusmaxxing is important to them


----------



## loksr (Aug 3, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> yeah it was hyperbole but you still would have to be very good looking, and you probably wouldn't get NT socially active girls because it would ruin their image


Idk about “very good looking” either, in my experience if a girl is attracted to you she makes excuses for any of your weird behaviors or starts fetishizing them as quirks
And if you’re at a point where you have no friends the girl will just start bringing you around her friend groups


----------



## ChadsAreCool (Aug 3, 2020)

Friends=connections


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 3, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *Rate this huge cope @NordicIranian @inceletto *


*All I need is a better skull*


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 3, 2020)

indeed


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 3, 2020)

nah i just need a fuck buddy i don't need a gf


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Aug 3, 2020)

you only need PSL in the face


----------



## Dylan2 (Aug 3, 2020)

I've always preferred spending time with friends than gf when in past relationships, non sexual time alone with gf gets boring fast


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 3, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> U need good looks, a couple good close friends and a loyal gf
> 
> thas all u need


I think 3-4 close friends are ideal wbu?


----------



## Reiraku (Aug 3, 2020)

tfw I have neither


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Aug 3, 2020)

all the normies i know are losers and their parties are fat couples hugging and slow dancing, or 5 fat men talking about video games

and these stupid normie hangouts just have couples show up so they feel like they're a part of something, kiss in the view of everyone else, then leave

fucking worthless, i've made more useful connections and business talk with internet autists


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 3, 2020)

You definitely need friends and several social circles, I lost a girlfriend because of this...
Back in high-school I was a nerd and hanged out only with nerds. In college however I've met some new cool people, started to hang out with them, I started a relationship with a girl from my class, and we had lots of fun going all together to parties, trips, bars, nigh clubs hanging out with other couples, etc.
Then college was over, everyone moved back to where they came from, and suddenly I was almost alone, it was only me and my girlfriend. No more parties, no more fun, our relationship simply consisted in her coming to my house, we had sex and that was it...She started to get bored, and act difficult.
I tried to introduce her to my other friends - the nerds from high-school, with whom I still hanged out, talked and played video games, and she was horrified:
-"OMG, how can you hang out with those people?"
-"What do you mean, they are my friends..."
-"They are so, so weird!!!"
-"Well, they don't have much experience with girls, they are still virgins, you know..."
-"OMG, what a bunch of losers!"
-"Ummm... can we talk about something else?"
After a day she called me and apologized for calling my friends losers, she said it was so sweet of me to not forget and ignore my old friends and still hang out with them, even if they are so weird.
Anyway, after about a week, she started a fight, put all the blame on me and eventually dumped me.
I'm pretty sure the break up happened because I had nothing else to offer her anymore, no more fun, and no more cool people to hang out with and do stuff.


----------



## Tyronecell (Aug 3, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Girls won’t date a friendless guy, even if dude likes it that way. Socialmaxxing and statusmaxxing is important to them


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Aug 3, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> You definitely need friends and several social circles, I lost a girlfriend because of this...
> Back in high-school I was a nerd and hanged out only with nerds. In college however I've met some new cool people, started to hang out with them, I started a relationship with a girl from my class, and we had lots of fun going all together to parties, trips, bars, nigh clubs hanging out with other couples, etc.
> Then college was over, everyone moved back to where they came from, and suddenly I was almost alone, it was only me and my girlfriend. No more parties, no more fun, our relationship simply consisted in her coming to my house, we had sex and that was it...She started to get bored, and act difficult.
> I tried to introduce her to my other friends - the nerds from high-school, with whom I still hanged out, talked and played video games, and she was horrified:
> ...


lol when my friends shared stories like these

how the fuck do they expect to just keep a woman interested forever when they don't do any of these
a) have a lot of money to spend
b) have a huge amount of local status that never goes away
c) want to get started on a family by getting engaged or just fucking getting her pregnant

fucking autists are normal enough to get a girlfriend but don't try to make any money or start a family with the bitch, just expect to be able to sit with her for 10 years watching torrented movies and fucking with condoms


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 3, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Its very difficult to get a girlfriend is you literally dont have friends. People will think ur weird and an outcast.


you are weird and an outcast if you dont have friends


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Aug 3, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> you are weird and an outcast if you dont have friends


true


----------



## Deleted member 7079 (Aug 3, 2020)

If you don't look like this




then you can't get away with having no friends/social circle and still expect to succeed socially tbh


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 3, 2020)

Original said:


> true


 Over for us weird outcasts


----------



## thecel (Aug 3, 2020)

FutureSlayer said:


> loyal gf



Oxymoron


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 3, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I think 3-4 close friends are ideal wbu?


Yh p much, everyone else should be "friends" (aquantainces to hang out with or for status maxing)


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 3, 2020)

I agree with OP, all I need is my queen
fuck all y'all other niggers.


----------



## Copernicus (Aug 3, 2020)

Coping so hard it's insane.
Friendship and acquantices are important for statusmaxxing and lifemaxxing. If you think you can enjoy life as much being only with a loyal (JFL) GF, you are reaching coping levels that should not be possible.


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 3, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Yh p much, everyone else should be "friends" (aquantainces to hang out with or for status maxing)


JFL my close friends group actually lowers my status while acquantences are bringing it up.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 3, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> JFL my close friends group actually lowers my status while acquantences are bringing it up.


Thats how it should be tbh


----------



## bladeeout (Aug 3, 2020)

Friends are more important than looks. If you have no social proof you literally can’t do anything


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Aug 4, 2020)

Fuck a fake friend


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 4, 2020)

Well if you are incel you need similiar type of people to cope.
If you are Chad you don't need friends
Something in between(normies)are all stupid trash


----------



## Germania (Aug 4, 2020)

Real friends are rare as fuck. It is like with women, it just depends on what you have to offer.


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Aug 4, 2020)

Chad doesn’t need friends. Women see loner Chad as being “enigmatic and mysterious”


----------



## NormieKilla (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah only Chads and maybe chadlites don't need friends.


----------



## FutureSlayer (Aug 4, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> quality friends are even more rare than quality gf
> 
> id rather have gf and no friends


same


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Aug 5, 2020)

FutureSlayer said:


> You just need a loyal gf *in your dreams* and no more. Fuck talking and coping with normies and their shit
> 
> That sounds more realistic faggot


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Aug 7, 2020)

up from hell


----------



## brainded (Aug 9, 2020)

I had a roommate for a year who was a Chad. This guy had only one friend that he would see like once a week. My roommate barely ever left his room, only to grab food or to gym. But he always had a constant rotation of women coming and going. He would just hop on tinder and girls would just show up to his room.

Strong black pill experience for me back when I was in the middle.


----------



## CommanderCope (Aug 10, 2020)

I get that some people like being alone or dont like being personal with other people but you should have at bare minimum acquaintances for networking, especially if your in the work force.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 10, 2020)

Homunculus said:


> If you don't look like this
> View attachment 565009
> then you can't get away with having no friends/social circle and still expect to succeed socially tbh


what do you mean he is god psl wise but he legit would be classed as a pshyco for normeies / school shooter


----------



## Deleted member 7079 (Aug 10, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> what do you mean he is god psl wise but he legit would be classed as a pshyco for normeies / school shooter


True, but he has the ideal "outcast/alternative" pheno that everyone expects to be alone anyways. So therefore people already don't expect him to have friends lol, and thus won't judge him for it. Niche types like him can get away without mainstream attractiveness/social status imo


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Aug 11, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> -"OMG, what a bunch of losers!"


Losers of the genetic lottery...


----------



## Hollywood (Aug 11, 2020)

you need one or a few best friend(s) , not more


----------



## seimakkak (Aug 11, 2020)

But friends are fun m8


----------



## Deleted member 4213 (Aug 11, 2020)

cope, you need friends


----------



## Deleted member 4213 (Aug 11, 2020)

and lmao at "loyal" gf, we all know girls arent loyal, theyll find someone better then hop on their dick whilst theyre on the phone to you


----------



## Hozay (Aug 11, 2020)

Cope harder retard, it's nice to have friends, even ugly people have friends, if you actually don't have any its 1. You're a mentalcel or 2. You just dont want any


----------



## Tall (Aug 11, 2020)

Losercope tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Aug 11, 2020)

There are some things you can’t talk about with your girlfriend, it’s always good to have male friends. Who says they have to be normies?

My friends are redpilled (not blackpilled) but we agree on many major things that allow us to hang out. Ex: None of us care about being PC


----------

